# Tatuaje Drac and Boris



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Went you for some random errands today and ended up at the B&M somehow. I was walking around and I remembered to ask them about the Drac release. My favorite guy at the B&M smiles at me and guides me to the humidor where they had a box already open along with a box of Boris. Here are the pictures:

















I'll get better pictures later tonight.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!

I'm speachless!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

MMMM Look tasty


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

nicest wraps ive seen in a long time


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Great looking smokes... I'm still looking for the fangs on the Drac!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

You are a lucky man


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

dang.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

OK. That's just awesome.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

They were half way through their first box of Drac and only had 3 left in their first box of Boris. They had one more box of each in the back. I don't think many people know that they are out and for sale. Tatuaje Nation has the listed that the first Spooky Ticket has been found in TX which means they know they are hitting the market. BTW my B&M is on the secondary list if that makes any difference.

My B&M had the Drac for $14 and Boris for $16?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, those look freaking great!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Just remembered Cigar Obsessions Picture contest ends in two days so I just quickly took some pictures to enter something before the deadline.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

So beautiful..........weep


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

So nice! So very very nice! Happy Halloween


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, they are beautiful. I am drooling on my keyboard.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing! So.....friend :biggrin:


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

I heard about the Drac and Boris last week, according to Tatuaje's website there is a B&M in Houston, so I will definitely venture North to see if they will allow me to buy a few sticks.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, that is amazing! So.....friend :biggrin:


According to the "Drac Map", Tobacco Grove appears to be one of the B&Ms around the country that received some. You may want to make a little drive there.

I may cruise up there tonight and see if I can pick up a stick.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Freaking sexy I am getting my hands on these soon


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pic's Alex, even nicer looker cigars! Enjoy them my brother!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

If anyone wants any in the Bay Area I know Grants will be having a great bash to release these cigars. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...lease-grants-tobacconists-sf.html#post2720188


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dang it sucks to be stuck at work after looking at that. I need a smoke.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Just called and the store here in Houston says they will not be released until October 31st


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shunoshi said:


> According to the "Drac Map", Tobacco Grove appears to be one of the B&Ms around the country that received some. You may want to make a little drive there.
> 
> I may cruise up there tonight and see if I can pick up a stick.


Thanks for the info, sounds VERY tempting!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

For those in the Bay Area Mission Pipe is where I am getting these at. I just went back and picked up another 3 Dracs and 2 Boris. It seems like they got in 7-10 boxes of both Boris and Drac but they sold all but two boxes of each. Out of the two boxes that they left for general sale there are about 12 Boris left and 15 Drac. I was told that all boxes were actually sold already but there was a mistake or something and the two boxes were released for singles sale.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

dubels said:


> For those in the Bay Area Mission Pipe is where I am getting these at. I just went back and picked up another 3 Dracs and 2 Boris. It seems like they got in 7-10 boxes of both Boris and Drac but they sold all but two boxes of each. Out of the two boxes that they left for general sale there are about 12 Boris left and 15 Drac. I was told that all boxes were actually sold already but there was a mistake or something and the two boxes were released for singles sale.


Is there a limit? If not, you mind picking me up some?


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> Is there a limit? If not, you mind picking me up some?


Sorry I wont be heading in that direction any time soon. It is a long drive for me. I wish you had hit me up early today. I was there and thinking about picking up extras for people with trouble getting them but decided against it because I didn't want people to think I was hoarding them for profit. Price of stick + outrageous CA tax + shipping might seem like I am going for a profit to some.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

dubels said:


> Sorry I wont be heading in that direction any time soon. It is a long drive for me. I wish you had hit me up early today. I was there and thinking about picking up extras for people with trouble getting them but decided against it because I didn't want people to think I was hoarding them for profit. Price of stick + outrageous CA tax + shipping might seem like I am going for a profit to some.


No worries man. Thanks though. I was kidding but if you would have gotten some I would have bought them from you and bought one for you for hooking me up.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

dubels said:


> If anyone wants any in the Bay Area I know Grants will be having a great bash to release these cigars. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...lease-grants-tobacconists-sf.html#post2720188


Shhh that was supposed to be a secret to make sure I got a box :rofl: Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dubels... I envy you sir!!! Those are on alot of peoples wish list right now!:nod: They're definitely on mine anyway!!!

Great pick-up!!!!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

They look great, my b&m doesn't carry tats so I'm SOL unless I want to drive 3 hours to another b&m pfff.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks great, But im done with the chase dragon stuff from tat, i love their smokes and always will, Just make a good stick and make enough of them already.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

jessejava187 said:


> Looks great, But im done with the chase dragon stuff from tat, i love their smokes and always will, Just make a good stick and make enough of them already.


I'm in the same camp... are the monster releases really that much better than the regular lines, reservas, or cojonus?

It's interesting packaging... but really now.

Think this might sour some Tatuaje die-hards more than create more of a desire for his cigars?


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just picked up 4 Boris's i got 1 for Bigtoro and 1 for mikevember and i ll let you know how the boris is later this weekt


----------



## wickedkoi (Oct 26, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm speachless!


my buddy got some lucky bastard


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

They DO smell soooo good!!!:smoke:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I am so tempted to light up a Drac.


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> They DO smell soooo good!!!:smoke:


I heard the paint inside the box stinks, get your dracs to another
box.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

x man said:


> I heard the paint inside the box stinks, get your dracs to another
> box.


 I wish I had a box... The retailer I got these from limited the sales to two each! He is a friend so he doubled my allotment to four. I saw that post on another forum, and the box does smell like paint, however my sticks only have a nice tobacco smell.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice grab john. Im having no luck


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm envious to everyone gets their hands on one of these. But keep them close ... :behindsofa:

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Just got 2 of each at The Party Source in Bellvue, KY.. If you are in the area have Micah hook you up.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pick-up John and Matt!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Ndimarco said:


> Shhh that was supposed to be a secret to make sure I got a box :rofl: Anyone else gonna be there?


I think I will be there. I know someone that will be helping out there, and free Mimosas sounds good. I might try to scrap together enough money to pick up a box or maybe just buy one more to smoke that day.

Edit: check you PMs I sent you some info to help you get a box.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Holly crap those are very beautiful cigars! Very nice pickup.


----------



## Serious South (Aug 9, 2008)

We (Serious Cigars) are one of the "Unlucky 13" retailers :wink: picked by Pete to release the Drac and Boris. Both our B&M and the web side of our business has and will hold off selling these until 10am Central Time (we're in Texas) on October 31st.

We have split our total allocation into 2 groups, with some for our web customers and others for our B&M customers.

Our web customers can enter a lottery, the details of which are explained at our SeriousCigars.com web site.

For our B&M customers, we are opening the doors of our Serious Cigars Champions store at 6608 FM 1960 West at 10am on October 31st (tomorrow) and sales of these cigars will be first-come, first-served with a max of 1 box per customer. There are no phone orders and we will not even be answering the phones on Saturday morning.

We feel this is a fair way to handle the sales of these great limited edition cigars.

We're expecting a bit of a crowd tomorrow morning as these go on sale at our Champions store, and if you want to watch the fun and action, *we're going to be streaming live video via the web starting at 9:30am*. You can find the link to the web stream at the top of our Serious Cigars web site. So be sure to tune in if you can't make it in person.

PLEASE NOTE: Our Serious Cigars Galleria Store on Richmond Avenue will not be participating in this release. You must go up to the main store on FM 1960 in North Houston if you want a shot at these. They will have all the Dracs and Boris'.

Thanks!


----------

